# [RISOLTO]Flash amd64

## ago

volevo raccontare un piccolo inconveniente..innanzitutto le mie caratteristiche del sistema..quindi: emerge --info |head -n 1 

```
Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 x86_64)
```

MI succede che quando apro Pet Society su facebook (applicazione che necessita di flash che quasi sicuramente qualcuno conoscerà)all'improvviso la memoria ram che occupa il browser inizia a salire..arrivando anche a 3.5gb su 4 totali...Dopodicchè il browser si blocca e devo riavviarlo..

Ho provato a usare diverse versioni di flash sia a 32 che a 64 bit ma sempre con lo stesso risultato...ho cambiato anche browser ma la situazione resta sempre la medesima..

Chiedendo un pò mi è stato detto che probabilmente il dev di quell'applicazione non ha fatto bene le cose per quanto riguarda l'uso a 64 bit...ma non mi spiego come mai dato che flash l'ho provato anche a 32...Last edited by ago on Sat Aug 29, 2009 9:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Apetrini

OK. Ci siamo...

Ho controllato il problema ed effetivamente c'è. In meno di 10 secondi si satura quasi 1 gb di ram.

Io ho risolto cosi:

- Riemerso www-plugins/adobe-flash (versione 10.0.32.1 :Cool:  con queste use: 32bit -64bit multilib

- Emerso www-plugins/nspluginwrapper.

Ora sto usando la versione di flash a 32 bit e il problema con pet society non si presenta piu.

----------

## ago

bene...fatto   :Smile: 

----------

## Apetrini

Probabilmente quando pensavi di usare la versione a 32 bit, usavi ancora quella a 64. La mia soluzione usa il flash a 32 bit per quello funziona.

Speriamo che adobe si dia una mossa...

----------

## ago

piccolo problema..da quando ho fatto quell'operazione, pet society va alla grande...ma su youtube i video non si vedono...soluzioni??

AGGIORNAMENTO:Correggo la cosa...ho 2 kernel installati, se booto col .28 flash non funziona se booto col .29 funziona....cosa potrebbe mancare nel .28 da non fa funzionare flash?a parte la sezione emulazione che ricordo di aver marcato interamente c'e altro che può interferire?

----------

## Apetrini

In che senso non funziona?

Hai i driver video sotto il kernel non funzionante? Nel senso... funziona l'accelerazione 3d?

----------

## ago

si ho dei driver nvidia...cmq bootero col .29...e presto passerò al .30..

----------

